# Ghost shrimp behavior?



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

One of my ghost shrimp is swimming super fast back and forth from one side of the tank to the other, what does this mean? What is he up to? Thanks!


----------



## Fishrule912 (Jan 20, 2013)

My cherry shrimp were very active when I first got them, but they've settled in. Is your ghost shrimp still doing this?


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Well my fish started acting a little strangely too and I started inspecting the tank and realized that my tank smelled slightly like sulfur, so I removed all of the fish, shrimp, and snails, and did a thorough cleaning, I wasn't sure if they would make it through the toxic water exposure so I did a drastic water change, which I figured they had a better chance of surviving. Anyway, I had a rotting bulb and some dead plant life. They are now very happy, I definitely think that is why he was behaving that way so suddenly. That shrimp is still very active but no longer seems frantic. I am happy to say that everyone survived!


----------



## Fishrule912 (Jan 20, 2013)

Good to know everyone survived.


----------

